# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Guide : Civilization: Beyond Earth

## Izual

Vous êtes au bon endroit pour lire et écrire des commentaires, critiques, questions et autres avis sur le *guide de Civilization: Beyond Earth*.

----------


## Anonyme32145

Chouette guide, qui est clair, complet mais suffisamment concis. J'ai pas encore le jeu, mais le guide m'accompagnera quand je le prendrai plus tard !

----------


## super44

Génial !

J'adore , vous etes doué pour guider les débutants

 ::):

----------

